# NEC 2008 Problems for the Power PE exam



## Aerofrank (Aug 5, 2010)

Has anyone obtained any NEC 2008 code preparation material from Mike Holt's website, with respect to studying for the Electrical Power PE exam? There are three textbooks He has:

1. 2008 NEC Exam Preparation Textbook

2. Understanding the NEC Volume one ( articles 90-450) Textbook

3. Understanding the NEC Volume one (articles 90-450) Workbook.

I'm not really familiar with the NEC2008 code, thus I was contemplating on purchasing, either the first textbook (1), or the last two (2 and 3). Need some feedback on whether anyone of these items would help me prepare for the NEC problems on the Electrical Power PE exam. I have the NEC 2008 Codebook.

Please advise and thank you for your time and patience.

Aerofrank


----------



## eedave (Aug 12, 2010)

Aerofrank,

I have not purchased any of Mike Holt's preparation texts, but I have been using the online quizzes. I cannot speak to whether these quizzes and questions will reflect the exam questions; they do provide experience in thumbing through and becoming familiar with the code.


----------



## MSEE_PE (Aug 20, 2010)

eedave said:


> Aerofrank,
> I have not purchased any of Mike Holt's preparation texts, but I have been using the online quizzes. I cannot speak to whether these quizzes and questions will reflect the exam questions; they do provide experience in thumbing through and becoming familiar with the code.



I agree.


----------

